# Securing Grab bar



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I reinforced my grab bar base plates, as it was loosing with the vibration. So I epoxied mat and 1208 fiber and putty the round bases to the floor. Now you can lift the boat with the grab bar.........


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm gonna go thru the rear deck with mine. It's 1/2 ply glassed on both sides. I think I need to have a four footed bar to remain sturdy.


----------

